# New Baby



## NinaDee (Apr 14, 2010)

Meet Indy aka Indiana, She's just turned 6 weeks 

She's new addition to the family. Absolutely gorgeous, and very loving lil raccoon. We got her last thursday, and she settled in just great. 

As you can see from the photos, there's two things she loves the most, food and sleep! haha. Apologies for the poor quality, as these were taken with my phone.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Wow she is cute, i love racoons :flrt:


----------



## pauls_reptiles (Apr 5, 2010)

that is great where did you buy that from ????:mf_dribble:


----------



## gizmossister (May 13, 2009)

aaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww i wish i could afford a racoon ive always wanted one as a pet. u lucky thing: victory:


----------



## NinaDee (Apr 14, 2010)

pauls_reptiles said:


> that is great where did you buy that from ????:mf_dribble:


I got her from this lady: 

Reptile Forums - View Profile: RaccoonsRule


----------



## NinaDee (Apr 14, 2010)

thanks everyone :2thumb: she's a total sweetie, but can be an absolute fuss-ass sometimes lol, it's like having a real baby!!!

few more:


----------



## tdbexotics (Oct 31, 2009)

aww she is beautiful:2thumb:...is she nippy or quite calm?


----------



## Nicky10 (Mar 16, 2010)

She is so cute :flrt:. Congratulations on your new family member


----------



## bianca_dee (May 21, 2010)

awwwwww.. really really adorable!!! i'd love to have one!!


----------



## tanliaza (May 11, 2010)

She is really cute :flrt::flrt: never thought about a racoon but photos like that could make me start


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

Aww, bless her! She's beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## NinaDee (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks for all the lovely comments  

she is absoultely adorable. She loves to cuddle, she only gets nippy when she play fights, but even then she usually nibbles and if she gets a bit more bitty we give her, her stuffed piggy to play with instead... I have a feeling that toy wont last very long lol. 

She's growing really fast! she started eating loads! and her fur is getting longer and fluffier... I can see her side burns growing already :2thumb:

And she started sleeping throughout the night without waking up and demanding feeding, which means I can sleep properly too, haha. 

I'll upload some more photos soon!


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

She is gorgeous 
Are they normally removed so early from parents ?
5 weeks old ?
She not weaned yet ?


----------



## elise_x (Jan 22, 2010)

Shadowz said:


> She is gorgeous
> Are they normally removed so early from parents ?
> 5 weeks old ?
> She not weaned yet ?


 
I believe so around 5-7 weeks old as the weaning process forms a stronger bond with the new owner so i've read.


----------



## NinaDee (Apr 14, 2010)

elise_x said:


> I believe so around 5-7 weeks old as the weaning process forms a stronger bond with the new owner so i've read.


Yes that's correct. They tend to form a stronger bond if you bottle feed them for a bit, at least. But Indy and her siblings were hand reared from the very beginning as they were abandoned by their parents (hand-reared raccoons seldomly make good parents)


----------



## thorn1007 (May 14, 2010)

she's so cute i fell in love with them when i first saw one in new world exotics it was such an active little fella but absolutly adorable, good luck with her she is such a stunner


----------



## xclairex (Apr 9, 2008)

Soooo adorable, ive seen the one in new world too im in love i was trying to take her with me. Such gorgeous little things :flrt: congrats!


----------



## RobM (Aug 27, 2009)

I demand more pictures! :2thumb:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

So in order to force a better human animal bond she's denied the full weaning process and taken off mums milk and away from all shes known at a delicate age.

Not something i can congratulate you on i am afraid because thats out of order!


----------



## elise_x (Jan 22, 2010)

Marinam2 said:


> So in order to force a better human animal bond she's denied the full weaning process and taken off mums milk and away from all shes known at a delicate age.
> 
> Not something i can congratulate you on i am afraid because thats out of order!


Most baby raccoons are hand raised anyway. The full weaning process is still carried out but by the new owner. I do understand your point of view that it seems selfish on the humans part but it just how it seems to work.


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

Marinam2 said:


> So in order to force a better human animal bond she's denied the full weaning process and taken off mums milk and away from all shes known at a delicate age.
> 
> Not something i can congratulate you on i am afraid because thats out of order!


 

Did you miss this part ?





NinaDee said:


> Indy and her siblings were hand reared from the very beginning as they were abandoned by their parents


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

volly said:


> Did you miss this part ?


Yes because i was too busy sighing and feeling sorry for all baby raccoons and the countless puppies kittens and other furries that get denied their full childhood due to the selfish wants and desires of people who think its their god given right to interfer.

Sorry.


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

There is also the whole learning from their siblings stuff. 
I cant agree with animals being removed from mum and/or siblings so early on just due to human needs.


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Indy is beautiful, good luck with raising her :2thumb:


----------



## chandelierman (Apr 13, 2010)

I'd like to have one :flrt: but i did a bit of homework and see what destruction they can/will do :devil: have a browse on youtube for raccoon willie :whistling2:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

chandelierman said:


> I'd like to have one :flrt: but i did a bit of homework and see what destruction they can/will do :devil: have a browse on youtube for raccoon willie :whistling2:


Raccoon Willie is semi wild. Mine haven't destroyed anything, they do get into bother though as they love to investigate everything with their hands and take stuff to bits:whistling2: they are incredibly smart and able.


----------



## NinaDee (Apr 14, 2010)

Yes I've seen videos of Willie the raccoon indeed.. As it was already mentioned, he's not completely tame and also he's not been neutered so that's another reason why he's such a terror lol. I've done loads of research on raccoons as pets before I committed into getting her. 
Indy is doing great. Even if she is driving my partner up the walls when I'm not home :lol2: 
She had her first few spoonfuls of pureed baby food today. Can't help but feel like a proud mom  Here's some more photos:


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

she is GORGEOUS I would love a raccoon but my cats wouldn't :whistling2:

I will just have to dribble over yours :mf_dribble:


----------



## bianca_dee (May 21, 2010)

awww. those new pics are really lovely! I'd love to play with her.


----------



## puppyluv774 (Dec 26, 2009)

Just as cute as a pup...but tiny bit cuter!
She is beautiful.:flrt:


----------



## shplooble (Jan 5, 2008)

aww i remember when roo stayed still long enough to take pictures.... back in the days when i had all my hir and wallpaper :lol2:. Shei certainly a cutey!! we are looking for number 2 atm i would get saving for your second :Na_Na_Na_Na:.


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## NinaDee (Apr 14, 2010)

shplooble said:


> aww i remember when roo stayed still long enough to take pictures.... back in the days when i had all my hir and wallpaper :lol2:. Shei certainly a cutey!! we are looking for number 2 atm i would get saving for your second :Na_Na_Na_Na:.


awww 2nd one, you'll have to upload some piccies when you get him/her. I don't think I'll be able to handle 2nd terror in the house lol. Indy is lovely but she requires all my time atm. But proud to say that she had her first independent wee in the litter tray yesterday! lol. 

btw is roo spayed?


----------



## NinaDee (Apr 14, 2010)

Also for all the raccoon owners. Do you have some suggestions on food that's good for weaning? She tried a bit of apple puree and some mango baby food puree but only a few spoonfuls. She'll be 7 weeks on monday.


----------



## shplooble (Jan 5, 2008)

Roo is speyed!! i am looking for a second for that reason! Roo is such a handfull i would rather get a 2nd friend that she can run after and play with so she leaves me alone! :lol2: as much as i love play times it is getting a tad ouchy :whistling2:. As for the weaning Roo was weaned when we got her so i cant help im afraid. But trust me get building an outside enclosure! lol when they are bigger they need there own space to ransack or you will go mental! We've only just got one up and Roo is in it through the day then sleeps inside still but looking into building her a night time one at home asap! She loves having her own space with no mum telling her to stop n i love not having to be sit n watch every move paranoid something expensive is gonna be next on the Roo hit list :lol2: the £800 matress is bad enough for the time being :whistling2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

shplooble said:


> Roo is speyed!! i am looking for a second for that reason! Roo is such a handfull i would rather get a 2nd friend that she can run after and play with so she leaves me alone! :lol2: as much as i love play times it is getting a tad ouchy :whistling2:. As for the weaning Roo was weaned when we got her so i cant help im afraid. But trust me get building an outside enclosure! lol when they are bigger they need there own space to ransack or you will go mental! We've only just got one up and Roo is in it through the day then sleeps inside still but looking into building her a night time one at home asap! She loves having her own space with no mum telling her to stop n i love not having to be sit n watch every move paranoid something expensive is gonna be next on the Roo hit list :lol2: the £800 matress is bad enough for the time being :whistling2:


and the laptop and the wallpaper... and this and this and this and this i bet the list goes on heehee x


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

She is a lovely little thing. Incredibly cute. Store up all the cute memories in your head cause you are going to need to remember them when she starts getting into mischief all the time!

Awesome little girl though : victory:


----------



## NinaDee (Apr 14, 2010)

Nix said:


> She is a lovely little thing. Incredibly cute. Store up all the cute memories in your head cause you are going to need to remember them when she starts getting into mischief all the time!
> 
> Awesome little girl though : victory:


Haha I know I know  Hopefully she wont become too much of a terror, but I know how destructive they can be when older. 

She actually drew tiny bit of blood the other day.. I got nipped for trying to get her to go for a wee lol. She doesn't like that bit at all. But she's starting to do that independently more often now.


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

NinaDee said:


> Also for all the raccoon owners. Do you have some suggestions on food that's good for weaning? She tried a bit of apple puree and some mango baby food puree but only a few spoonfuls. She'll be 7 weeks on monday.


Hi I am giving Anoushka baby food now, she likes Heinz Breakfast fruit with yoghurt best, oreo and Mimi liked this one too in preference to all the others, I mix it up with some formula, she still has a bottle but seems to prefer the food now, she is 7 weeks. Oreo and Mimi went on to have finely chopped fruit and veg and small bite kibble, scrambled egg, yoghurt and tuna. I left mealworms etc till they were older.


----------



## NinaDee (Apr 14, 2010)

africa said:


> Hi I am giving Anoushka baby food now, she likes Heinz Breakfast fruit with yoghurt best, oreo and Mimi liked this one too in preference to all the others, I mix it up with some formula, she still has a bottle but seems to prefer the food now, she is 7 weeks. Oreo and Mimi went on to have finely chopped fruit and veg and small bite kibble, scrambled egg, yoghurt and tuna. I left mealworms etc till they were older.


Thanks for that, I'll try the heinz breakfast one.. didn't think about mixing some forumla with it, will try that too! thank you


----------



## NinaDee (Apr 14, 2010)

Someone's growing extremely fast  Some photo updates:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

She is sooooooooooooooooooo cute:flrt:


----------



## NinaDee (Apr 14, 2010)

Yeah good thing she's so cute caz she is such a handful too lol, but I still love her  



Shell195 said:


> She is sooooooooooooooooooo cute:flrt:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Very cute :flrt::flrt:


----------



## hogs'n'hisses (Jun 24, 2009)

so cute she has the most innocent look on her face


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

cute baby

but you do know its illegal to buy or sell unweaned animals


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

She is looking great. Check out those claws! Ouchy!


----------



## NinaDee (Apr 14, 2010)

I thought I'd update this thread and add some more recent photos of Indy.. not quite a baby anymore at almost 6 months, but she'll always be a baby to me  Still as mischevous as ever though:


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

she is beautiful! how heavy is she now?


----------



## talanie506 (Nov 24, 2009)

she is lovely. hope its all going well. please keep updating with the pics.


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Indy is looking great Nina :2thumb:


----------



## NinaDee (Apr 14, 2010)

thank you  Im not sure how heavy she is to be honest as last weigh in was at vets when she got spayed, but that was more then a month ago... But she's getting pretty heavy lol. She's been growing really fast, and she loves to eat! which I'm really chuffed about since she was a very fussy eater when little, and was really difficult to wean her too. She loves anything sweet as well, her new favourite treats are grapes :2thumb:


----------



## NinaDee (Apr 14, 2010)

Few more from today


----------

